# Head Work



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I was just wondering if a ga16de would benifit from some mild headwork such as porting/polishing, nothing major just a little more breathing room that's all? If i had a bigger T.B. and Mass Air Meter to also bring in a little better flow would there be a noticable difference in power. I currently only have CAI as far as breathing is concerned, i plan on getting an exhuast any time now to help out. Any good/bad info is appreciatted don't want to waste the $$$ if it's not going to be noticable!


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

Yes it will make a difference the more volume of air a car gets, allows it to perform much better...So porting and polishing gives a better air flow including the bigger T.B and exhaust you'll feel the difference..
NB: If u use a T.B and exhaust thats too big you will loose power.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you wont really notice that much until you have the bolt ons.. since it will restrict the exhaust flow.. but if you do headwork, get cams also to help out.. and reprogram your ecu


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

With the JWT cam's do you have to have your ecu reprogrammed, will the ecu not be able to compensate to an extent? I won't be going turbo anytime soon just bolt on's and some internal's, getting an engine and putting it in the garage and working on it till i'm happy and/or outta cash then going to put it in my 94 sentra.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

to optimize the power by the cams, you need to get your ecu reprogrammed.... you ecu will slightly adjust but if you want to gain the 43whp you need to have the ecu reprogrammed so you can run to 7300 rpms


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Seriously 43whp and 7300 redline with the cam's and ecu upgrade? That's not a bad start i guess, thanks for the info.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

new94 said:


> Seriously 43whp and 7300 redline with the cam's and ecu upgrade? That's not a bad start i guess, thanks for the info.


not bad, thats f*ckin amazing..


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah your right that's a good chunk of power, i misunderstood at first i was thinking that was at the flywheel! I plan on having the cam's, head done, larger T.B., and MAF meter by summer's end then i'll have to get the ecu reprogrammed i guess over the winter. With all this and a new clutch and 40-50 shot of nitrous i should be moving pretty good! Thanks for the help!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march04/headwork/


----------

